# Discovery Health Channel to become ....



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

... OWN on January 1.

If you have it in your channel scan, are you waiting until then to delete it? Or is there someone in your household that will be watching it after the change?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> ... OWN on January 1.
> 
> If you have it in your channel scan, are you waiting until then to delete it? Or is there someone in your household that will be watching it after the change?


I'll wait until January 1 to remove it..


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I might even remove it sooner.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Joining Link, Current, and Planet Green on day one.

What a waste of a bandwidth. For that matter, what a waste of air.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll check it out...I give channels a chance since I'm not close minded.



SamC said:


> Joining Link, Current, and Planet Green on day one.
> 
> What a waste of a bandwidth. For that matter, what a waste of air.


I'm sure others might consider your channels wastes of air and bandwidth.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't watch much on DHC, and looking at OWN future lineup, that doesn't look like that's going to change.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay,what is OWN ?

Never mind.The Oprah Winfrey Network.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> If you have it in your channel scan, are you waiting until then to delete it?


There is a chance that our providers will delete it for us ... Neither DISH nor DirecTV want to pay the huge price increase OWN wants over DH's monthly rate. If the contract allows DISH and/or DirecTV to carry OWN at DH's price it will be on the respective carrier.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Directv's contract for the channel runs for 2 more years, so they can ignore the demand for higher carriage costs for the time being.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It appears that is the case for other providers as well ... an article posted over in the DirecTV thread notes OWN will premiere to 80 million "subscribers" ... which is basically just rolling Discovery Health "subscribers" over to the new network with few if any contracts specifically for the new channel.

(I say Discovery Health and OWN "subscribers" because there are millions of people who are only getting that channel because it is included with other channels. For DISH it is in AT200, for DirecTV it is in Choice.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I am looking at the show lineup. I am so excited that we are getting another show about people that have too much crap in their house and can't get over the emotions to throw away their old pizza boxes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

matt1124 said:


> I am looking at the show lineup. I am so excited that we are getting another show about people that have too much crap in their house and can't get over the emotions to throw away their old pizza boxes.


That's on the old lineup.

I have a picture of a car that belongs to one of those people. Enough room for a driver ... no room for a passenger. The rest of the car filled from floor to roof with clutter. I don't know how the driver sees to drive. (It was in a store parking lot, so I assume the car is driven.)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> which is basically just rolling Discovery Health "subscribers" over to the new network with few if any contracts specifically for the new channel.
> 
> (I say Discovery Health and OWN "subscribers" because there are millions of people who are only getting that channel because it is included with other channels. For DISH it is in AT200, for DirecTV it is in Choice.


Does DHC itself actually have any subscribers at all? If it were a standalone channel, would anyone select it?



James Long said:


> I have a picture of a car that belongs to one of those people. Enough room for a driver ... no room for a passenger. The rest of the car filled from floor to roof with clutter. I don't know how the driver sees to drive. (*It was in a store parking lot*, so I assume the car is driven.)


Walmart, right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Walmart, right?


Nope. Meijer in Grand Rapids Michigan.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I can't recall even sampling DHC, so going by that measure I expect OWN to be a suitable replacement. 


SayWhat? said:


> Walmart, right?





James Long said:


> Nope. Meijer in Grand Rapids Michigan.


Maybe one of the people is expanding his horizons?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BobaBird said:


> *I can't recall even sampling DHC*, so going by that measure I expect OWN to be a suitable replacement.
> 
> Maybe one of the people is expanding his horizons?


I may have watch something on Octomom.

Being evicted, I expect she'll be the OWN real soon. So no real change.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I pulled the pin and deleted it now. Can't take a chance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here you go ... just in case you miss her ...


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

I saw in the uplink for today that Own is only broadcasted in SD not HD what the heck is going on?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bluegras said:


> I saw in the uplink for today that Own is only broadcasted in SD not HD what the heck is going on?


Be grateful.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bluegras said:


> I saw in the uplink for today that Own is only broadcasted in SD not HD what the heck is going on?


There is no contract to carry OWN in HD.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> ... OWN on January 1.
> 
> If you have it in your channel scan, are you waiting until then to delete it? Or is there someone in your household that will be watching it after the change?


Well there is a genealogy program today at 4 PM EST. I'm the family genealogist. So I'll take a peak.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> Well there is a genealogy program today at 4 PM EST. I'm the family genealogist. So I'll take a peak.


Took less than three minutes to say no way.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> Took less than three minutes to say no way.


One peek that did not pique your interest?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope.

Did find the following show interesting - Miracle Detectives.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

In a word-----------------------
nah.


----------



## snow bunny (Nov 1, 2010)

checked it out briefly for a few moments over the weekend - not impressed!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH just renamed one of it's test HD channels "OWN". (Not available to customers.)


----------

